# Didn't pass CPMA EXAM



## ReneeGillam CPMA CMOM CMC (Dec 17, 2012)

I did not pass the CPMA exam. I work in Nephrology. Any suggestions on where I can get surgical coding experience? I would love to do something outside of my everyday job, if it will help me gain the experience I need. Anyone looking for a biller. I could work from home. 

All suggestions are welcome.


----------



## kbailey05 (Dec 25, 2012)

*CPMA Exam*

Sorry to hear you did not pass.  Did you purchase the online tools for studying thru AAPC?  I also bought Grider's book and studied that to pass the test.  Also, find an audit form you like, or use the one AAPC provided with the exam.  I purchased a dry erase E&M coding tool in bright colors which I found helpful as well.  If you need sme hard surgical coding questions I have some to send along if you like.  They were from an employer, so they are really tough.

Best, 

Kathy Bailey MA., CPC., CPMA


----------



## tsnider (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Kathy, your response was really helpful as I prepare for the exam.

I would love some tough examples (with answers so I don't go crazy); my email is tracisnider@gmail.com

Thank you!
Traci


----------



## TRISHORTON (Jan 3, 2013)

How long ago did you take the exam~ I am scheduled to take it on 2-16-13 and I bought the test prep kit from AAPC~ What are the Grider's book? How many records are you auditing in this exam? What type of speciality?

Thanks Tricia Horton


----------



## cookie1961 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Deb Grider's Books*

Deb Grider's book is titled "Medical Record Auditor".  I believe the third edition is out now.  I purchased mine from AMA but you should be able to find other places.  Hope this helps.


----------

